# Fotoarchiv von RAW Dateien unter Linux



## josDesign (21. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe hier einen Homeserver (Ubuntu) welcher ein RAID5 mit einer Kapazität von 7,5TB beinhaltet. Darauf speichere ich all meine RAW-Bilder und JPGs und 1080p Videos aus meiner Canon DSLR.

Nun möchte ich diese Fotos per Webbrowser zugänglich machen. Ein Skript soll mir stets die Ordnerstruktur der Bilderdatenbank syncron halten mit der Ordnerstruktur des vHosts von Apache. hierfür hätte ich bereits mein Skript soweit fertig. Allerdings hänge ich daran, wie ich per Skript das Konvertieren der Files in kleine JPG Vorschauen umsetzen könnte.

Kennt ihr evtl. irgendwelche Snippets oder gibt es sogar schon ein Programm dafür?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


----------



## chmee (21. November 2011)

In der Regel sollte ein Vorschaubild im RAW drinstecken. Beim Auslesen könnte Dir vielleicht dcraw weiterhelfen. Wenn schon nicht beim Auslesen, dann beim Batch-Konvertieren 

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (25. November 2011)

Hallo!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wenn schon nicht beim Auslesen, dann beim Batch-Konvertieren


Bevor es an die Batch-Konvertierung geht, sollte man es erstmal mit einem einzelnen Bild versuchen.
Bei mir kommt nämlich nur Müll bei raus (das Bild ist so dermaßen rotstichig dass selbst ein mit "S" aufgenommenes JPEG, welches nachträglich nochmal mit 50% Qualität gespeichert wird, um Welten besser ist).
Der Rotstich ist im übrigen ein ziemlich eindeutiges Indiz dafür dass die DCRaw-Version nicht mit der Kamera (bzw. dessen Bildern) kompatibel ist (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Was das auslesen des Vorschaubildes angeht, ist Vorsicht geboten.
Im RAW-Bild stecken 2 Vorschaubilder.
Original-Bildgrösse im RAW-Bild bei mir: 4290x2856 px (warum auch immer das Seitenverhältnis nicht stimmt, beim "L"-JPEG hingegen stimmt es --> 4272x2848 px --> dafür stimmt die Bildgrösse beim JPEG nicht)
1. Vorschaubild: 2256x1504 px
2. Vorschaubild: 160x120 px (da hier das Seitenverhältnis nicht stimmt, bekommt das Bild oben und unten einen schwarzen Balken).

Das 2. Vorschaubild steckt auch in JPEG-Aufnahmen, was mich vermuten lässt dass es eigentlich für die Anzeige auf dem Display gedacht ist.

Bei den paar Testbildern die ich mir vorgenommen habe, hat DCRaw zwar das 1. Vorschaubild aus dem RAW-Bild extrahiert, jedoch hat IrfanView das 2. Vorschaubild extrahiert.
Um sicher zu gehen dass das richtige Vorschaubild extrahiert wurde, sollte man also ein Script drüberlaufen lassen, welches die Bildgrösse prüft.
Alternativ, sofern die Konvertierung funktioniert, konvertiert man erstmal das RAW-Bild und erstellt anschliessend von dem konvertierten Bild ein Thumbnail.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

